# tarte



## reka39

Hello! In Pt, are the things that you call 'tarte' being made with the intention of being sliced and served or are they small and intended for individual consumption  (miniaturas?)? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

Normalmente são grandes para se poderem cortar às fatias, mas também há quem as faça pequenas (miniaturas), embora seja uma excepção.


----------



## Vanda

Veja uma torta holandesa. Minitortas de chocolate.


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Veja uma torta holandesa. Minitortas de chocolate.



Em Portugal não é assim, Vanda.
O que chama de* torta*, nós chamamos *tarte*.

Torta é:http://cuisineportugaise.c.u.pic.centerblog.net/fy76ygu0.jpg


----------



## Vanda

Aquela torta da sua figura é nosso rocambole (ai que vontade de comer um agora, recheado de doce de leite).


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Aquela torta da sua figura é nosso rocambole (ai que vontade de comer um agora, recheado de doce de leite).



Ora, e eu que nem sabia de rocambole!  Não há nada como vir ao fórum!


----------



## Carfer

Para continuar a fazer água na boca à Vanda, uma '_tarte'_ típica é isto http://se7epecados.blogs.sapo.pt/35730.html


----------



## Vanda

Ah, bem, esta é a nossa torta típica também.


----------



## Audie

marta12 said:


> Ora, e eu que nem sabia de rocambole!  Não há nada como vir ao fórum!


Não sei dos rocamboles brasileiros, mas o bolo-de-rolo pernambucano é herança portuguesa. Só sinto não termos herdado mais dessas infinitas delícias que vocês fazem.


----------



## Carfer

Audie said:


> Só sinto não termos herdado mais dessas infinitas delícias que vocês fazem.



É, mas essas tais delícias também não teriam sido possíveis sem o açúcar brasileiro. Foi a abundância dele, junta com exércitos de frades e freiras enormemente gulosos e com todo o tempo do mundo para se dedicarem aos prazeres que fez com que a doçaria portuguesa prosperasse. Imagine se vocês tinham ficado com o açúcar!


----------



## marta12

Audie said:


> Não sei dos rocamboles brasileiros, mas o bolo-de-rolo pernambucano é herança portuguesa. Só sinto não termos herdado mais dessas infinitas delícias que vocês fazem.



Engraçado, nunca tinha ouvido falar deste tipo de torta, com várias camadas.
Obrigada, já tomei nota


----------



## Vanda

Que continua sendo um tipo de rocambole, só que específico do nordeste do país e recheado com goiabada. hummmm


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> Olá reka
> 
> Normalmente são grandes para se poderem cortar às fatias, mas também há quem as faça pequenas (miniaturas), embora seja uma excepção.



Muito obrigada, Marta12! Uma pergunta: aquela pequena não se chama 'tartinha'?


----------



## marta12

Olá reka

Nunca ouvi esse termo, quando muito _tartezinha_, mas penso que o mais natural seria chamar-lhe _mini-tarte_.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Olá reka
> 
> Nunca ouvi esse termo, quando muito _tartezinha_, mas penso que o mais natural seria chamar-lhe _mini-tarte_.


Já (ou)vi _tarteletes._


----------



## marta12

Alentugano said:


> Já (ou)vi _tarteletes._



Também


----------



## guspm

Bolo de rolo não é rocambole, não! A massa é diferente, delicada, e há muito mais camadas. Olha, sou pernambucano, já viajei um bocadinho e do que conheço do mundo digo, não há sobremesa igual! Estar na Inglaterra e ver essas imagens me deixou saudoso de minha terra..


----------



## marta12

guspm said:


> Bolo de rolo não é rocambole, não! A massa é diferente, delicada, e há muito mais camadas. Olha, sou pernambucano, já viajei um bocadinho e do que conheço do mundo digo, não há sobremesa igual! Estar na Inglaterra e ver essas imagens me deixou saudoso de minha terra..



Não há nada como os sabores de infância


----------



## englishmania

Só para vos confundir um pouco mais, o que se costuma chamar de _torta_ em Portugal, já ouvi chamar de _rolo_ no Porto.


----------



## anaczz

E para arrepiar os Pernambucanos, aqui no "sul", (São Paulo e Curitiba) fazem uns bolos-de-rolo deliciosos, mas recheados com doce-de-leite (também tem com goiabada).


----------



## reka39

Olá! Hoje estava a buscar receitas de doçes com morangos e encontei este torta aqui:Torta de Morango Parece uma "tarte" portuguesa, mas a fonte é portuguesa, eu acho.


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Olá! Hoje estava a buscar receitas de doçes com morangos e encontei este torta aqui:Torta de Morango Parece uma "tarte" portuguesa, mas a fonte é portuguesa, eu acho.



Isso é claramente uma _'t*a*rte_'. O texto mistura os dois termos, como pode ver logo na primeira linha do texto.


----------



## Alentugano

Sim, por cá é uma tarte. Torta no Brasil.


----------



## Medune

Só por falar nisso:
•O pão-de-ló português possui um parente japonês: o chamado  カステラ (kasutera), pelo antigo reino de Castella, é fruto das épocas de comércio luso-nipônico. Receita de Bolo Castella (Kasutera) | Curiosidades do Japão

• o "bolo" tradicional sul do Brasil é a _cuca_, corruptela ou estrangeirismo - dependendo do ponto de vista - de _Kuchen,_ bolo em alemão.Cuca de banana com farofa fácil de fazer - Tempero de Família - GNT


----------



## Archimec

O termo “Castella” não será antes derivado de “castela”, ou “castelo” usado na preparação de doces em Portugal, e provavelmente também no Brasil? (Bater claras em castelo/a).
E já agora, uma outra doçaria muito popular no Japão, o "Kompeito", deriva do português "confeito", segundo me disse um colega japonês.


----------



## Medune

Archimec said:


> O termo “Castella” não será antes derivado de “castela”, ou “castelo” usado na preparação de doces em Portugal, e provavelmente também no Brasil? (Bater claras em castelo/a).
> E já agora, uma outra doçaria muito popular no Japão, o "Kompeito", deriva do português "confeito", segundo me disse um colega japonês.


Ah, sim, havia me esquecido de que há essa controvérsia sobe a sua etimologia.


----------



## guihenning

Aqui nunca ouvi dizer que se batem claras em castelo, só em neve...


----------



## mykka

englishmania said:


> Só para vos confundir um pouco mais, o que se costuma chamar de _torta_ em Portugal, já ouvi chamar de _rolo_ no Porto.



Sim, o mais famoso talvez seja o "rolo de laranja". Mas em alguns casos apenas o "torta" é aplicável cá, como por exemplo a "torta de noz"


----------



## wtrmute

Archimec said:


> O termo “Castella” não será antes derivado de “castela”, ou “castelo” usado na preparação de doces em Portugal, e provavelmente também no Brasil? (Bater claras em castelo/a).
> E já agora, uma outra doçaria muito popular no Japão, o "Kompeito", deriva do português "confeito", segundo me disse um colega japonês.



Eu tendo mais para a teoria de Castela o reino, já que em italiano o termo é _pan di spagna_.


----------



## Ari RT

- Duas ou mais camadas de massa tipo pão-de-ló ou similar, entremeadas de algum recheio doce e cobertas artisticamente com glacê ou outro doce: bolo / bolo confeitado em São Paulo, torta do Rio de Janeiro para cima. Não obstante, se a finalidade da torta for comemorar um aniversário ou boda, transforma-se em "bolo de aniversário" ou "bolo de casamento". Quem faz torta é a senhora boleira.

- Kuchen / cuca e demais opções em que a massa é assada já entremeada com a fruta ou o doce: idem (bolo de ameixas, bolo de banana etc de São Paulo para o sul, torta de ameixas, torta de banana daí para o nordeste). Mas aquela forma com um furo no meio se chama "forma de bolo".

- Strudels e outras variações de massa mais dura (frequentemente aquela conhecida como "massa podre") e massa folhada, cobertas com doce: torta em todos os cantos que eu conheça.

- Bolo de cenoura, bolo de fubá e bolo de milho são bolos, lá como cá. E o onipresente e básico bolo de ovos. Aliás, "bolo de ovos" também é nome genérico daquele tipo de massa. No sul-sudeste não há, e é uma grande pena, mas também são bolos os nordestinos "bolo da moça" e "bolo de carimã" (também chamado "bolo de puba" nos rincões da Bahia). Em todos os casos, são massas homogêneas, sem recheio e sem cobertura, com exceção do bolo de cenoura, que a ortodoxia manda cobrir com chocolate açucarado. Os primeiros têm textura seca, como o pão-de-ló, e os últimos são cremosos (em nordestinês, são "solados"), como pudins um pouco mais consistentes.

- Além disso, as tortas podem ser salgadas em São Paulo e mais ao sul. São pastelões salgados: torta de frango, por exemplo, ou de carne, ou de camarão. Se mostrarmos uma quiche a quem nunca tenha visto uma, levará o nome de torta salgada.

- Salvo se expressamente estabelecido em contrário, toda massa enrolada com o "recheio", seja ele doce ou salgado, será um rocambole. Inclusive carne enrolada com algum tempero, sem que haja massa envolvida. Portanto, "bolo de rolo" é "bolo de rolo", rocambole é rocambole.

Com licença, que eu preciso PELO MENOS de um cafezinho e dois biscoitos. Isso lá é assunto pra se puxar em dia de padarias fechadas?


----------

